# Gaming laptop under 35000 Rupees.



## bhaktanishant (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,
i am very confuse that which laptop to buy. my budget is around 35000 Rupees. this laptop should be gaming purpose.

i have choose "HP PAVILION G6-2301AX" configured with ...



> APU Quad Core A8 1.90 GHz With Turbo Core Technology Upto 2.8 GHz/
> 4GB RAM/
> 500GB HDD/
> Win8/
> ...


 
Is this laptop is best under 35K INR.

If any other PLZ suggest..

Thanking you...


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 17, 2013)

The HP PAVILLION G6 2010AX is the better out of the one you listed and what i listed !
here is comparison link !

HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

although in short
the 2010ax has
1) Better battery.
2) Has 6gb ram vs 4 gb on 2301ax.
3) Has 1TB hdd vs 500gb on 2301.
4) Has dos vs win 8 on 3201(the only reason it has sacrificed a few features and increased the price).
5) Has 1.5GB vram combined vs 2gb on 2301(frankly the hd 7670m won't even make proper use of 1.5gb vram so adding another 512 mb is dumb).


----------

